# Chauffeur



## manfesto (Apr 16, 2021)

So the things to know about this build:

1. You need to use open-frame jacks, boxed jacks hit the back of the potentiometers



2. So this thing actually does live up to its hype! I’m not sure I can come up with a solid description, it sounds a little bit like all the big hitters in the boutique overdrive world? Very open and transparent with lots of headroom before it clips (I guess kinda 18V KoT-ish in that sense?) and the clipping characteristic is very cool and maintains lots of detail without getting overly “crunchy” (in general not a fan of having to hunt down “magic” diodes but there’s something special here). The two-band EQ is very finely tuned, you can’t get like a TS or even a Klon-ish EQ-hump (the Qs on these controls don’t seem designed for that), there isn’t like an insane range on these dials so it may not work as well as say a Westwood or a Timmy for a utility EQ sweetener, but there are seemingly no unuseable spots on these dials; all the way around it just sounds like different versions of your same tone, 

I’d take it over a Klon for an always-on clean boost/sweetener, I’d take it over a KoT for a dirty stage.

Interested in the schematic for this thing; it seems like a very well-considered and fine-tuned design.


----------



## Robert (Apr 16, 2021)

Nice looking build!   I was really impressed by this one as well.

Just a heads up, if you remove the plastic dust covers from the top two pots the closed jacks should fit fine.


----------



## manfesto (Apr 16, 2021)

Robert said:


> Nice looking build!   I was really impressed by this one as well.
> 
> Just a heads up, if you remove the plastic dust covers from the top two pots the closed jacks should fit fine.


My fingernails weren’t strong enough to get them off sadly :/

Next Chauffeur I build I’m just gonna source some naked pots!


----------



## Robert (Apr 16, 2021)

The best way is to grab the plastic cap with pliers and gently wiggle it off.   I use the end of my wire strippers.
If you try to pry it from underneath it'll sometimes pull the metal back off the pot.

If you think this one was tight just wait for the Low Tide.    It's..... challenging.


----------



## Many__Of__Horror (Apr 16, 2021)

@PedalPCB  Just noticed the build docs says 125B Enclosure on the drill layout when you next update it with schematics etc.


----------



## manfesto (Apr 16, 2021)

Robert said:


> If you think this one was tight just wait for the Low Tide.    It's..... challenging.


Lol any chance you’re gonna pull a mini heterodyne receiver and fit it all in a 125B with 1/8w resistors and SMD parts down the line?

The “Lower Tide”?


----------



## HamishR (Apr 16, 2021)

Re the jacks fitting over pot covers - I usually install the pots then do as Mr PCB says and use a pair of pliers to lift off the cover. It's a lot easier when you have a big box to hold onto. You don't need the covers when they're under the jacks.

I'm definitely going to try this pedal. It looks like a helluva lot of stuff for an OD pedal but I'll remain positive! I'm yet to find an overdrive I reeeeally love which has more than one IC.

And looking at the pics I am impressed with the symmetry. I find it... captivating.


----------



## fig (Apr 16, 2021)

Fabulous build, and a great description!


manfesto said:


> My fingernails weren’t strong enough to get them off sadly :/


Looking at the first pic, it does appear you use the thumb as a tool quite often


----------



## manfesto (Apr 16, 2021)

HamishR said:


> I'm definitely going to try this pedal. It looks like a helluva lot of stuff for an OD pedal but I'll remain positive! I'm yet to find an overdrive I reeeeally love which has more than one IC.


Have you built the Shrapnel? Still just the one IC, but it's multiple familiar circuits, a SHO into a more hi-fi TS-ish circuit, and it sounds fantastic!

Has me wondering if the Chauffeur may also have some familiar circuit blocks internally stacked


----------



## HamishR (Apr 16, 2021)

I actually bought a Thorpy Gunshot when they first came out. I was quite impressed with it and will probably build one as well. I agree - it's a good one!


----------



## cooder (Apr 16, 2021)

Very cool build! I'd also be keen to see schematic and try to understand what's going on there with all those opamps and stuff.


----------



## Barry (Apr 17, 2021)

Very nice!


----------



## Dali (Apr 17, 2021)

Very nice and clean.

576k! WTF. I may end up using a 560k (5% of 560 is 28 anyway...) or put a 560k+16k in serie.

Right?


----------



## manfesto (Apr 17, 2021)

Dali said:


> Very nice and clean.
> 
> 576k! WTF. I may end up using a 560k (5% of 560 is 28 anyway...).


I did a 560K + 15K, measured out at 575.5K


----------

